# Revolution to Piko sound system



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Has any one tried to pair a Revolution to a Piko steam sound system. I have 6 unused Revolution soundless system and want to add sound to them. Tried the new Dallee boards, not happy with them so I heard the PiKO system which is made by SoundTraxx for them. Or has anyone used the Revolution to the Tsunami 4400 unit for sound. Both are in the same price range. Thanks. Jack


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to assume you're referring the non-DCC Revolution system, not the new (just hitting the market) DCC-compatible Revolution system.

For compatibility with the non-DCC Revolution, your best bet will be the Phoenix sound boards. They're on par pricewise with the Piko and Tsunami boards, and are specifically designed to work with proprietary (non-DCC) control systems. The Piko and Tsunami boards are primarily DCC, though can be used in an analog environment with limitations, and both must be installed such that the motor is controlled through the decoder. The Piko has the advantage over the Tsunami there as it has external triggers for bell and whistle. Neither board offers an external trigger for the chuff, though you can adjust the chuff rate by programming the requisite CV. You will need to avail yourself of a DCC command station to do so.

If you're referring to the new DCC-compatible Revolution, then I'd go with the Tsunami board. It's MUCH more full-featured than the Piko board.

Later,

K


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you K, Yes older units. Didn't know about the DCC Revolution will have to read up on that one, hopefully they have more sounds available. Got them when they had a sale where you buy 4 and got one free. Bought 6 and sent the receipt into Aristo and they sent 6. Great deal, Lewis said his mistake but keep them anyway. Jack


----------

